# I'm a free man!



## Stegman (Sep 11, 2012)

Got my very own propane tank delivered yesterday, which will allow me to shop around for the best price rather than get boned over and over by one company.

It's 120 gallon tank, and it cost about $700 installed. The first fill up checked in at $2.50 a gallon, which is more than a $1 less than what I was paying the previous company.

Based on my propane usage [about 200 gallons a year], the tank should pay for itself in 3-4 years.

Emancipation + competition = a happy guy.


----------



## pen (Sep 11, 2012)

You are doing pretty good.  Around here, the propane companies wouldn't fill my own tank at my home due to liability (so they say).  They will however fill a tank of mine if I bring it to them.  But, in bringing it to them, it must leave thier parking lot standing and secured in the truck.

Wish I could find someone around here to work with me like that.

pen


----------



## 49er (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats on your new tank, please keep us posted on how it works out for you. I keep thinking about going that route but have always been worried about running into the same problem that pen mentioned. We have had the same 250 gallon tank for 60 years and I think the yearly rental fee is up to $120.00 now and our last gas delivery was at $3.90 per gallon.


----------



## FanMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Like you I didn't want to be married to one gas company; last spring I bought a 120 gallon tank from Home Depot for a bit under $500, to supply the used Osburn heater I bought used.  This past weekend I picked up another tank, 6 years old used, for $250... half of its life left and half the price.  I'll pick up another if the price is right.

Local gas company filled it last year for $2.69... they have a sliding price depending on how much you buy per year, but they started me low assuming it was for whole house heating (it is, or will be).


----------



## Stegman (Sep 25, 2012)

Good scores, FanMan. I looked around for used tanks and came up empty. And I don't think the Home Depots around here sell anything bigger than the 100 pound tanks.

Obviously I haven't needed a refill yet, but when the time comes I'm going to call the half-dozen or so dealers around and try to find the best cash price. I'm sure a few of them might give me the "we don't fill tanks we don't own" BS, but I figure I'll have at least 3-4 to choose from.


----------



## FanMan (Sep 25, 2012)

FWIW, here is the HD tank.  Your local HD store might be able to special order it.


----------

